# english information on portugal (motor homes)



## 98214 (Mar 19, 2006)

see the link

www.campingcarportugal.com

there is a welcome window....visting portugal...
see also www.roteiro-campista.pt (camping guide)
and
www.dosdin.pt/agirdin/uk


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Decarvalho said:


> see the link
> 
> www.campingcarportugal.com
> 
> ...


That is very handy..thankyou. I intend to give that part a whirl once we retire hopefully next year sort of semi. I couldn't get the first link to work but it is more likely my security settings. Second link had all that I need anyway.

Cheers.


----------

